
Ask HN: Non-localized email addresses OK? - BrandonM
Our startup is making our first foray into another country. We&#x27;ve just finished setting up our .com.au servers and we&#x27;re starting alpha testing.<p>I&#x27;m curious to hear international folks&#x27; opinions about email addresses. Is it reasonable to provide email addresses like support@example.com, or should we parameterize* those to instead refer to support@example.com.au on the Australian site?<p>In case it makes a difference, this is for medium-to-large contract B2B work.<p>* Perhaps I should have said &quot;parameterise&quot; ;-)
======
Gustomaximus
If B2B and internal working communication if the primary usage I think .com
best as it feels more international company. Plus will save hassle if you have
employees moving between countries as you grow.

If email supports B2C or will remain fixed regardless of employee movement I'd
run the local domain address as it should help filter request origin.

I own the .com of my name (based in Australia) and do some marketing
consulting. Someone owns the .com.au. in the same industry. I receive the
occasional email from their business leads so people definitely confuse.

------
insoluble
Unless you are going to have "Perzon Onely" at "perzon@company.com" and
"Perzon Twoly" at "perzon@company.com.au", I would recommend using only the
main .com version while providing forwarding from any non-.com to the .com. In
other words, if there is no intent of having the same name mean different
people or different departments on the different locations, then they should
all use the same location's address.

------
detaro
If clients use the com.au domain on the web, the mail addresses should exist
there also, because you can bet someone just remembers
"contact@companywebsite", but an alias (so support@example.something ends up
at support@example.com) is probably fine. It might look different once you
start providing support for different countries with different languages.

